# Mount Wise Maritime HQ (Nuclear Bunker) photo heavy



## Dark Descent (Aug 25, 2012)

We decided to pay a little visit to an ex mod nuclear bunker one night. To get to the entrance was an absolute pain as we had to crawl on our stomachs past countless people. security guards showed up once, however we managed to hide from them. But all of this was well worth the reward even thought we couldn't get into the main part of the bunker.
We managed to enter several rooms, that resembled engine rooms. all of the keys were left in the emergency stops etc. the place looked as if it could be started up again in a moments notice.




there were two of these engine rooms, ones blast door was closed but i managed to open it an the others was wide open.








































Thanks For reading, any feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## outkast (Aug 25, 2012)

Did this place a few years back, we managed to get a permission visit before the main part was turned into an archive storage area, pity its no longer doable as the lower WW2 bit was very interesting.


----------



## Dark Descent (Aug 25, 2012)

yea, its all locked up, and the turnstiles are boarded up behind. the other entrances would be nearly impossible to open aswell. they can only be opened from the inside and in guessing are thicker doors than than the ones we entered


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 25, 2012)

Niiiice! Sterling effort getting in, nicely lit pics too, cheers for sharing


----------



## Dark Descent (Aug 25, 2012)

we also had to crawl under several fences and avoid a number of cameras that were 100% operational


----------



## outkast (Aug 25, 2012)

S-10 hunter said:


> we also had to crawl under several fences and avoid a number of cameras that were 100% operational



is the biulding out front still occupied?


----------



## Dark Descent (Aug 25, 2012)

there is construction work on it at the moment, all the lights on the outside are on at night and they have security guards, so not totaly sure if anybody is in it, we couldn't see any lights on on the inside.


----------



## outkast (Aug 25, 2012)

heres a couple of pics of the cold war and the lower WW2 parts











The much deeper WW2 part


----------



## darbians (Aug 26, 2012)

It looks like fallout3! What an amazingly place.


----------



## Dark Descent (Aug 26, 2012)

darbians said:


> It looks like fallout3! What an amazingly place.



hate to say it but i think that game is partially responsible for me getting into urbex :L i play it far too much


----------



## seansamurai1 (Aug 27, 2012)

If memory serves its in the region of 2.2km of tunnels there. (That area when under MoD control was my remit for DPP health and safety).
There is a huge amount of stuff around that area as well, most is underground.


----------



## Musty (Aug 29, 2012)

Awesome stuff! I have a soft spot for nuclear bunkers


----------



## Bunkerkid (Aug 30, 2012)

Very cool explore looks like you had some fun, shame you couldn't get in the other parts. Maybe a permission visit is in order?


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 30, 2012)

There's more stuff including archive photos here

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/m/mount_wise/index1.html


----------



## Jet48 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the photos a devil of a job to get into by the sound of it. Well done


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice, interesting stuff..


----------



## outkast (Aug 30, 2012)

There may be a chance of a visit, we went about two years ago and was told the place was about to be prepared for use as a data storage centre, , however looking at the recent pics above it does not seem much has happened so that may have fallen through, if you want to visit why dont you try contacting the owners or someone in charge of the place, first thing I would do is go and see if theres anyone in the big biulding above, the guy that showed us around was based in there, he may still be, worth a shot.


----------



## Dark Descent (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok thanks, Will see about getting an organised visit sorted


----------



## outkast (Aug 30, 2012)

not sure if one of our group still has the contact details, I will ask.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very interesting would love to see more.


----------

